# [SOLVED] PrcViewer



## DennisJ315 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a first time user, but I have a virus which I cannot remove, McAfee has ID's the virus PrcViewer - System volume information, but it cannot completely remove it. send help. thanks


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: PrcViewer*

System Volume Information is System Restore point.

Flush old points, and set new clean one.

CLEAR & RESET SYSTEM RESTORE'S CACHE

Go to Start >> Run - type or copy/paste *control sysdm.cpl,,4* & press Enter

* Tick on the checkbox - Turn off System Restore on all drives
* Click Apply

Turn it back 'On' by unticking the same checkbox & click Apply, and then OK 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chances are this is McAfee taking out a file called process.exe which is used in several anti-malware tools. Such as SmitfraudFix.


----------



## DennisJ315 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: PrcViewer*

thanks tetonbob, the system restore worked, it let me remove the system volume information file.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: PrcViewer*

Glad to hear it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

